# Water Testing?



## PenguinsCanFlyy (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello, I currently bought a "Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Freshwater Master Test Kit" and I got these readings from my tank.

ph - 7.6
high ph - 7.4
ammonia - 0.25ppm
nitrite - 0ppm
nitrate - 5.0ppm

Can you guys explain to me what should be the right readings for my betta, and how to fix it if their wrong. PLEASE AND THANK YOU!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

No clue what they mean by "high pH" means, but whatever.

Have you cycled your tank? Because right now it seems to be in the cycling progress. Usually in an established cycled tank there should be no signs of ammonia, and nitrItes, nitrAtes at around 5 ~ 10ppm. That usually means it's cycled.

There is that 0.25ppm of ammonia, I would do a quick water change, 50% water change, and only water.

After that retest your water parameters.


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Micho said:


> No clue what they mean by "high pH" means, but whatever.


The High pH just has a higher range. It can go up past 8 where the other pH test only goes to 7.6 

-------

Please do still add dechlorinator!! (Not 'only" water.) <3


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Be sure to follow the directions to a "T" especially with the time lines of adding drops, shaking between and reading results.....it has a high user error until you get used to using it...

Also, on the #2 nitrate reagent bottle-be sure and shake, bang on the table and shake some more-it tends to settle and can give skewed results..

Rinse the vials well under running tepid water and air dry-pouring the tested water down the drain followed by running the faucet for a few seconds.

You also need to run test on your source water both with and without any of the additives you normally use in the tank.

Start a log book and compare all your numbers-this can tell you several things....and give you a base line...

If additives cause any changes
CO2 contents of the source water after a 24h degas
If you have ammonia, nitrite, nitrate in the source water
pH of both source and tank-this will tell you if something in the tank itself or additives are causing pH changes
Levels of the tank itself-remembering that basing water changes on water prams alone is not a good idea since we also have DOC's (_dissolved organic compounds_) in the tank that can be harmful


----------



## PenguinsCanFlyy (Mar 31, 2012)

thank you everybody !!!


----------



## PenguinsCanFlyy (Mar 31, 2012)

I did another Test when I got home,This is for my 10 gallon Tank and my results were

ph - 7.6
ammonia - 0ppm
nitrite - 0ppm
nitrate - 0ppm

:]


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

PenguinsCanFlyy said:


> I did another Test when I got home,This is for my 10 gallon Tank and my results were
> 
> ph - 7.6
> ammonia - 0ppm
> ...


So you haven't cycled your tank? I highly suggest you cycle it.


----------



## PenguinsCanFlyy (Mar 31, 2012)

i cycled it ,


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

PenguinsCanFlyy said:


> i cycled it ,


The problem I see though is that your nitrAte levels are at 0ppm. Although ammonia and nitrItes should always be 0pm, nitrAtes should be around 5 ~ 10ppm.


----------



## PenguinsCanFlyy (Mar 31, 2012)

what should i do to fix it ?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

PenguinsCanFlyy said:


> what should i do to fix it ?


Can you tell me exactly how you went about cycling your tank?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Ummm.... Before we start on cycling advice, lets make sure we're on the same page. 

PCF, how big is/are your tank(s) and what kind of filter(s)? How long have you been keeping fish and what kinds?

I sense we have a misunderstanding about "cycle."


----------

